# I lost my Bella - my heart is broken



## applecruncher (Jul 26, 2020)

My 11 yr old cat died earlier this evening.  She'd been sick all day. I was at a loss...didn't know what to do.

My niece came over to help  me.  We put her in a container and took her to 24 hr OSU Veterinary Clinic for proper disposal. The worst part was coming home and not having her here to greet me. ..seeing her food and water bowls.

She's at the Rainbow Bridge.

I'll write more details tomorrow.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2020)

So sad, AC. 
Sending you a hug because there is nothing I can think of to say right now that would be at all comforting.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

Awwww AC...so sorry. {{Hugs}}


----------



## asp3 (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 26, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this, AC.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 26, 2020)

We pet owners know what a heart breaking loss it is to experience this AC....
you're in my heart and sending you healing thots with a big hug.....thinking of your beloved Bella too xo


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2020)

Sorry to hear of your Bella passing AC I believe you posted photos of he at some stage 
What a beautiful girl she was . Bengal ? 
Ive no doubt you will “feel her “ on your bed from time to time


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2020)

Such sad news AC, so sorry to hear that you lost your sweet Bella, I know you're heartbroken....hugs.  Rest peacefully little girl.


----------



## Wren (Jul 27, 2020)

I am sorry to hear your news applecruncher, thinking of you and sending hugs across the miles x


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2020)

AC, I am so sorry about the loss of your pet.  I know how that feels and it is just SO hard . . . .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 27, 2020)

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## old medic (Jul 27, 2020)

They become family.... Our thoughts to ya.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh, gee whiz, a.c. there are no words.  So sorry this happened to you.  Terrible blow for they are part of the family.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

This is the most difficult part of having a pet. We love them, and they give us back a hundred-fold. 

Rest peacefully sweet Bella, and have fun at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2020)

So sorry AC. I know it hurts you. It’s so hard to loose a pet.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 27, 2020)

I love cats and love people who love cats.  (((applecruncher))) it's such a sad event.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 27, 2020)

Ah damn.   There are no words, so I won’t even try. I’m so, so sorry honey.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear this! Sending you comforting thoughts, AC.


----------



## Repondering (Jul 27, 2020)

They're family too and losing them is a difficult goodbye.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 27, 2020)

@applecruncher Your deep loss is felt by all of us. When you feel a presence at night, it's Bella, when you feel a presence every moment of the day, It's Bella.....She's been with you, she is with you, she will always be with you.   Take Care.


----------



## Devi (Jul 27, 2020)

I know from experience how this feels. My condolences and thoughts to you, @applecruncher.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you ALL for the kind words.

I got Bella from a shelter in July 2010 when she was a year old. We had 10 great years together. She was such a good kitty. @Kadee46 no she was not a bengal - she was a gray tortie with some tan on her tummy and paws...but you're right - I do love bengals and have talked about them and posted lots of videos.

She wants her meals on schedule, like clockwork. She didn't come when I fixed her lunch, so I let her continue resting.  I checked on her several times; she was quiet but looked up at me.  She didn't move from that spot. At about 6pm I decided to try to give her some water because I was concerned about dehydration.  I went to her and saw she had spit up...and when I saw her head/face I knew she was gone.  I remember thinking "Oh, no....I'm not ready to let you go". 

I didn't know what to do.  I called my cat-expert friend, but she wasn't available. I left a message for my niece. I called my vet's office - they were closed (Sunday) but I listened to a recording with referral information.  Then I called OSU Veterinary Clinic (open 24 hrs) and they gave me a couple options and instructions.

Soon my _AMAZING_ niece called and said she would come over. She wrapped Bella (I couldn't), we put her in a container and took her to be disposed of properly. (The vet techs think she had a stroke.)  I said goodbye and they gave me a printed paw print - it's cute.  Coming home was tough, seeing her bowls, etc. This morning I got up very early and cleaned/put away most of her things.

The Rainbow Bridge has welcomed Bella.  ❤


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 27, 2020)

Losing a loved pet is hard and very sad. Please accept my condolences. Your niece is an angle.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 27, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Thank you ALL for the kind words.
> 
> I got Bella from a shelter in July 2010 when she was a year old. We had 10 great years together. She was such a good kitty. @Kadee46 no she was not a bengal - she was a gray tortie with some tan on her tummy and paws...but you're right - I do love bengals and have talked about them and posted lots of videos.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry for your loss. When you're able to, you can take comfort in knowing that you gave her a great life, she knew your love and loved you back.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 27, 2020)

@applecruncher   I am so very sorry.   My tears are with yours.
 BELLA.....Be WELL and HAPPY at the RAINBOW BRIDGE.
YOU will be LOVED till the end of time.


----------



## Ceege (Jul 27, 2020)

When we get a pet, we know that this day will come, but it doesn't make the heartbreak hurt any less.  Remember that while she was with you, she had a safe and happy home.  She had good food, good healthcare, and good companionship (you).


----------



## katlupe (Jul 27, 2020)

I am so sorry, AC.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 27, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> My 11 yr old cat died earlier this evening.  She'd been sick all day. I was at a loss...didn't know what to do.
> 
> My niece came over to help  me.  We put her in a container and took her to 24 hr OSU Veterinary Clinic for proper disposal. The worst part was coming home and not having her here to greet me. ..seeing her food and water bowls.
> 
> ...


I'm so so sorry applecruncher. I've had the same thing a while back. I feel your sadness.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 27, 2020)

i am real sorry apple cruncher--i went thru that several years ago with my big dog ---rob


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 27, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> My 11 yr old cat died earlier this evening.  She'd been sick all day. I was at a loss...didn't know what to do.
> 
> My niece came over to help  me.  We put her in a container and took her to 24 hr OSU Veterinary Clinic for proper disposal. The worst part was coming home and not having her here to greet me. ..seeing her food and water bowls.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss...  ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm sorry you lost your beloved cat.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2020)

What is the procedure for the owners after their pet dies?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> The Rainbow Bridge has welcomed Bella.  ❤



Yes   ... they come into our lives for a little while .... but live in our hearts forever.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

So sorry for your loss applecruncher. I know how much you love her.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 1, 2020)

Big hugs to you.  Such a difficult time.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 4, 2020)

Yesterday morning was sad. Trash pick up day. Bella loved to run to the window sill and watch the big yellow truck empty the bins at the curb.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm just seeing this Applecruncher. I'm so sorry for your loss! I still think about our Audra and she's been gone for over 20 years.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh gosh, this is the first moment I have seen this thread.  I'm sorry I missed it, before this.

I am so sorry, for your loss.  I understand how much you must miss Bella.
A special comforting friend like her, leaves a big empty space.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 4, 2020)

I really understand @applecruncher . I have lost many cats and my dog over the years. It is heartbreaking. I had to take some to be 'put down'. My best friends have always been the cats and dog that I lived with. I just want to believe that I will see them someday - sorry if that seems off the scale but I loved them and had such a good rapport with them. I have my sister's cat because there were other cats around and she was nervous,  so my sister asked if I  would I take her. No brainer. I would take any animal who physically or psychologically I thought was unhappy or stressed. It will get 'better' but you don't forget and it will take time. We miss them


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear this @applecruncher prayers and thoughts are with YOU... I am so sorry you are going through this...


----------

